# On-Line Escoffier Chef Training: How did it work out for you?



## odussean (Sep 22, 2020)

Hi - I am considering on-line training through Escoffier. I have worked part-time in the field as a personal chef and would like to finally have a professional certification. Has anyone here done the on-line program and how did it work out for you? Would love to connect with people off-line if possible to hear about your personal experiences.


----------



## odussean (Sep 22, 2020)

It seems as though there are not as many chefs around who have done on-line training. Could anyone give his/her opinion on the following two scenarios: 1) Do an on line, 15 month culinary training program (about 15 hours of study a week) with Escoffier that includes instruction in making a business plan for a new restaurant site, at $17,700, which can be paid interest-free, with longer payment plans possible; 2) Attend ICE in NYC, paying $34K for a 9-month weekend culinary program. Both offer externships, but I’m wondering how good the placement will be with Escoffier, since I won’t have any in-person work with an instructor, just homework assignments submitted on-line. At least at ICE, the instructors will know me and be able to give a more personal recommendation. But, I don’t yet know if there will be interest due, although I imagine there will be, at least after the 9-month in-class portion ends.

.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

$17,000.00 for a online course for a trade that demands eye hand coordination and on-you-feet organization?

I’ll give you this one for free, no one but a millionaire builds a restaurant from the ground up. 
30 years ago I would have paid money to learn how to scout for suitable property and how to negotiate a lease


----------

